# Lyft Power Drive Bonus



## Zass (Jun 1, 2016)

To: Lyft Drivers

On Sunday at 6:00 pm central time send an email to lyft support 

Subject: Go20

Message: Change the rules from 2011 to 2006 and above are eligible for Power Drive Bonus.

If you are sending the email please confirm here "Go20" so we know how many are in.


----------



## rleezx (Dec 15, 2015)

No


----------



## JimS (Aug 18, 2015)

I don't think so.

That being said, I don't think that vehicle age should be a determining factor for PDB. After all, it's not Power Car Bonus. If they want to compete with Select, offer LyftLux or something.


----------



## Zass (Jun 1, 2016)

Lyft launching lyft premium soon.

My concern now power drive bonus why 2011+ only eligible for it.


----------



## JimS (Aug 18, 2015)

'11 BMW would be premium AND qualifies for PDB. '12 Prius would get PDB but not premium.


----------



## Jimmy Bernat (Apr 12, 2016)

Here is my issue with lyft PDB and now lyft premium about to be launched 
When I first started doing lyft I did it in a 2008 bmw 335xi passangers loved this car (I feel like the almost 500whp made up for the small back seat lol) 6 weeks after I started They changed PDB to 2011 or newer. Here's is my issue would you rather be picked up in a 2008 bmw or 2011 nissan versa (aka the cheapest car in america)? 

I noticed that I hated abusing my bmw that didn't even get 20mpg and took premium not to mention the tires which are $1800 a set and wear out fast. So I bought a 2015 VW Passat (qualifies for Uber Select in my market) and retired the Bimmer to track and weekend fun only vehicle. 
Now with lyft launching a premium service should the PDB change to either 2011 or newer or a car on the premium list? 
Wouldn't you rather get a ride in a 2008 BMW, Lincoln, Lexus etc.. Then one of the million Prius, corolla and civics on the street or worse a Nissan versa, Chevy sonic, Cruze etc... 

If you drive a nicer car it should still qualify for PDB even of its older make a tiered system


----------



## MattyMikey (Aug 19, 2015)

Jimmy Bernat said:


> Here is my issue with lyft PDB and now lyft premium about to be launched
> When I first started doing lyft I did it in a 2008 bmw 335xi passangers loved this car (I feel like the almost 500whp made up for the small back seat lol) 6 weeks after I started They changed PDB to 2011 or newer. Here's is my issue would you rather be picked up in a 2008 bmw or 2011 nissan versa (aka the cheapest car in america)?
> 
> I noticed that I hated abusing my bmw that didn't even get 20mpg and took premium not to mention the tires which are $1800 a set and wear out fast. So I bought a 2015 VW Passat (qualifies for Uber Select in my market) and retired the Bimmer to track and weekend fun only vehicle.
> ...


No if I'm paying more for a premium vehicle o want it to be newer and nice. So no Nissan. But no pre-2010 neither. Honestly I would want less than 5 years old. Generally the amenities in a vehicle depend on the year of vehicle.


----------



## Jimmy Bernat (Apr 12, 2016)

Yeah what I'm saying is that premium vehicles should be offered the PDB over a newer nissan, Honda or hyundai 

A 2008 BMW has more features then a 2016 nissan versa or Honda Civic


----------



## MattyMikey (Aug 19, 2015)

Jimmy Bernat said:


> Yeah what I'm saying is that premium vehicles should be offered the PDB over a newer nissan, Honda or hyundai
> 
> A 2008 BMW has more features then a 2016 nissan versa or Honda Civic


I agree with you if those were the only choices. But I think a premium vehicle should be newer AND a actual premium class. No Nissan, no Honda, and no 2008 anything. 2012 or newer nice car.


----------



## Jimmy Bernat (Apr 12, 2016)

MattyMikey said:


> I agree with you if those were the only choices. But I think a premium vehicle should be newer AND a actual premium class. No Nissan, no Honda, and no 2008 anything. 2012 or newer nice car.


Haha yeah I agree I'm strictly taking about vehicles eligible for PDB (power driver bonus any vehicle 2011 or newer) I'm not saying a Nissan should be on the premium list I'm saying an older car that qualifies for the premium service should also qualify for the Power Driver bonus 
Which has nothing to do with the passangers paying more.


----------



## Jimmy Bernat (Apr 12, 2016)

Also were not talking super premium, Uber Select is just to guarantee you're not stuffed in to a prius, corolla, civic, versa etc. It's not a luxury car service and it's not that expensive rates for uber select are lower then taxi rates
Lyft premium is an exact mirror or uber select


----------



## MattyMikey (Aug 19, 2015)

Jimmy Bernat said:


> Also were not talking super premium, Uber Select is just to guarantee you're not stuffed in to a prius, corolla, civic, versa etc. It's not a luxury car service and it's not that expensive rates for uber select are lower then taxi rates
> Lyft premium is an exact mirror or uber select


Gotcha. I figured it was same as Uber Select here in Seattle. They have to be really nice newer cars and it is like twice the cost than X. If I paid it would want a nice car lol.


----------



## Jimmy Bernat (Apr 12, 2016)

It is the same as Uber select and uber select is twice as much in every market 
But twice as much as uberx is still cheap lol


----------



## MattyMikey (Aug 19, 2015)

Well then I would want a nice car personally otherwise I would just save 1/2 fare and take a Prius


----------



## Jimmy Bernat (Apr 12, 2016)

I take uber select pretty everytime just to stay out of the crappy Japanese ecoboxes with disgusting cloth interior and cramped seats. I don't care about the brand I just want to be comfortable plus in Denver you can have a 2001 vehicle on UberX imagine how nasty a 2001 civic is with cloth interior being used on uberx? And we'll prius is just an attrocitity and a scam on the people thinking it's a eco friendly car but don't realize the manufacturer process of creating those stupid batteries


----------



## JimS (Aug 18, 2015)

My 2006 Saturn Ion has leather and should qualify for SuperLux.


----------



## Jimmy Bernat (Apr 12, 2016)

JimS said:


> My 2006 Saturn Ion has leather and should qualify for SuperLux.


Better than a 2016 prius lol


----------



## MattyMikey (Aug 19, 2015)

I got a 2013 Ford Fusion Energi. Leather seats, heated seats, navigation, every safety feature they offer. But Ford in Seattle does not qualify for select. The car looks brand new and everyone thanks me for not being a Prius lol. I wish my market made exceptions like some.


----------



## rleezx (Dec 15, 2015)

Prius haters, prolly can't afford one lol


----------



## MattyMikey (Aug 19, 2015)

rleezx said:


> Prius haters, prolly can't afford one lol


You're right. I could afford more than one. Luckily my primary income is not Rideshare. I've hated Prius since end of time. Granted it makes economical sense for Rideshare but that does not mean people enjoy it.


----------



## rleezx (Dec 15, 2015)

At less than a buck a mile, they can kiss my ass and enjoy whatever car picks em yp


----------



## Jimmy Bernat (Apr 12, 2016)

MattyMikey said:


> You're right. I could afford more than one. Luckily my primary income is not Rideshare. I've hated Prius since end of time. Granted it makes economical sense for Rideshare but that does not mean people enjoy it.


That's an awesome car almost bought the fusion when I was looking at a rideshare care.
It would qualify in Denver till April 2017 and a lot of other markets. I looked up Seattle and it does have much more strict select requirements then even Chicago. But it also costs a good amount more it's 1.75 a mile in Chicago and 2 a mile in Denver, 2.40 in seattle


----------



## JimS (Aug 18, 2015)

A guy here in town SERIOUSLY thought his Honda [can't] Fit should be Select because it has all the bells and whistles.


----------



## Jimmy Bernat (Apr 12, 2016)

haha


----------



## Zass (Jun 1, 2016)

Alright then lets make a vote force lyft to consider the premium approved cars to be eligible for PDB


----------



## Zass (Jun 1, 2016)

JimS said:


> '11 BMW would be premium AND qualifies for PDB. '12 Prius would get PDB but not premium.


Yes but prius 2011 eligible for PDB and bmw X5 2010 cant get it. This is not fair.

Bmw x5 service and parts times 5 to prius.

Bmw 2010 x5 has options times 1000 of what prius 2016 has


----------



## Daniel Harbin (Sep 23, 2015)

Should be on a vehicle by vehicle basis but I can see the reasoning. But say you have an early model Mercedes 220D in primo condition. People just might be impressed and want to experience the ride and luxury and it's not just another 4 door looking like all other 4 doors.


----------

